# Good Food For Flatulence?



## darckeen (Jan 6, 2009)

My wife and I adopted a 3-6 y/o Shepherd/Rotty mix around a month ago. When we had gotten him his foster family had him on Science Diet Large Breed he seemed to have good stools and not so much flatulence. In the past few weeks we've kinda been switching him around due to getting a bunch of coupons for small bags of free food. Tried Purina One which he seemed to do well on as well. Now he's on Science Diet Sensitive Skin Fourmula and he's been having extreme flatulence. Since we've gotten him he's also been on a dailiy 1000mg fish oil pill to help his coat/skin.

Now that the coupons have run out i'm looking for a quality regular food that would fit his relatively sedate lifestyle and would reduce his flatulence. Is there a specific quality to look for in food that would help reduce his farting? Might it be caused by food alllergy, overfeeding, bolting?

After researching foods i decided to try Canidae ALS as it seemed to be a good value in terms of price vs. quality. I'm also considering a light dog food. While he's not overweight atm, he is a city dog and lives a relatively sedate lifestyle. He walks about 3mi a day and goes to the dog park twice a day for and hour. This had me looking at Wellness Core Reduced Fat. Any others I should consider, hopefully a bit cheaper if possible?


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

If you want a high quality food but at a resonable price there is Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul. I buy mine at a feed store so it cost considerably less but you can get it at some pet stores too.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I would not go for a reduced fat food unless he is fat now... even then I still wouldn't go reduced fat, I would just cut back his intake a little. It sounds to me like he gets quite a bit of exercise, I would get a regular adult kibble.

Like Bellasmom said, take a look at some feed stores if you can. The one she mentioned is good. So is Taste Of The Wild and Acana(Grainless varieties), those 2 I have used and still use. If you can get to a Costco, their brand is also good and really reasonably priced.


----------



## darckeen (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I got him a small bag of Natural Balance Ultra from Petco while I wait for the Canidae ALS I ordered over the internet.

Interestingly he doesn't seem to bolt as much with this food, perhaps its the shape of the kibble or something but he definately eats this food slower. Thankfully his extreme flatulence has lessened a great deal. Pehaps its the formula or the fact that he eats it slower. Only problem now is that his stool is very runny. Could it be caused by the change in diet or overfeeding and how long would his stomach need to adjust to the new food?


----------



## josh puster (Jan 19, 2009)

make sure you ween him from one food to another. from what I read it normally takes about a week to get adjusted


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

The less ingredients the better. Try the lamb and rice formula from California natural. It's reasonable in price and has very limited ingredients. Also in my experience, too much fish oil will cause gas. I use probiotics and enzymes to help with digestion. The enzymes help absorb nutrients and help with all aspects of a dogs health.


----------

